# *Important* - Before you submit a movie review...



## Semper Fidelis

The rating system throws people off. Remember, the best rated movie will have, in the aggregate, the most stars. For each criteria think "level of goodness". A 5 means very good for each rating criteria while a 1 means very bad. Thus, if you are rating the sex or violence in a picture a 5 would mean there is *very little* of either and not a lot. The 5 in these cases is not a *quantitative* measure but a *qualitative* one.

Thus, the movie Rambo II would not get a 5 for violence for that would mean it is good.

Remember, level of goodness.

If you don't do this then the overall rating is messed up. That is, what might be a 5 star movie suddenly becomes a 3 star movie because the overall rating is the average of all the stars you assigned the movie. If you gave the sex and violence a 1 for the movie because you thought that was a quantitative measure then you've just criticized a movie you ought to be commending.


----------



## CalvinandHodges

*Rocky Balboa*

Hay:

Thanks - I did the opposite when rating the movie on sex and language. Is there any way I can change it?

-CH


----------



## Semper Fidelis

You should be able to edit your own review. Go to the review in question and look for an Edit Button in the lower right just like with other posts.


----------

